
Pulitzer and IT’S New Sparked Controversy in India – More Than Just a Award - austinary
https://www.thejournaltoday.com/pulitzer-award-new-sparked-controversy-in-india/
======
austinary
The Pulitzer award has been a topic of controversy ever since it’s inception.
The Pulitzer Prizes were conceived in a 1902 brainstorm by their benefactor,
Pulitzer, the owner of the wildly successful New York World and other
newspapers.

